# How are people selling iPad 3s cheaper on craigslist/kijiji?



## iMacUser23 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm contemplating getting an iPad 3rd Gen off of Kijiji. 

They are a bit less than retail. Most people claim they don't have a receipt. Should I be worried?

I know what everyone is going to say, that it's not worth it and just to get it from the Apple Store but I know a friend who got it from there and activated their warranty and there was nothing wrong with it.

Also, the color I would like is White but this one is Black [no reciept]. The person said he won it insurance company. Is there any way I can get it exchanged from any store in Canada?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well who knows. I purchased mine on launch day and don't have the receipt. Who knows where it is. Can you get it exchanged without a receipt, no.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I doubt you can get it exchanged for the white one. But there's a bunch of ways it can be cheaper than retail. Staples had a 10% off anything coupon about a month ago that worked on iPads. The base model iPad 3 was ~$467 before tax.

You can always run the serial number to see when your warranty is good until, but it's a pretty safe buy these days, since the warranty is good for at least another ~10 months.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

With no receipt, you take the large chance that the item is stolen. Apple may service it, but there is no guarantee and you may not be able to obtain Applecare for further service.

Caveat emptor.

The "I won it" is a classic statement with no meaning, proof or likelihood of truth.

There is also the chance that the person will give you a story convincing you not to meet in person, but to send money instead. Here's where you get your guarantee: I guarantee you will never see your money or the non-existent iPad, if you do that.






iMacUser23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm contemplating getting an iPad 3rd Gen off of Kijiji.
> 
> They are a bit less than retail. Most people claim they don't have a receipt. Should I be worried?
> ...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

While I would be cautious that it might be stolen I would also like to point out that iPads have become a VERY popular prize for draws... Case in point both my sister and myself have actually won one in the last year... I returned mine for store credit at apple as it included a gift receipt and I already had a better one, but if there hadn't been a gift receipt I'd have sold it...


----------



## iMacUser23 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. He sent me a pic with the serial, i checked it and it said please validate date to find warranty abd something about a reciept? Should i go ahead and purchase it? I wonder if apple customer care can find out where it was purchased and get a reciept for me? The person who is selling it seems pretty educated


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

iMacUser23 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. He sent me a pic with the serial, i checked it and it said please validate date to find warranty abd something about a reciept? Should i go ahead and purchase it? I wonder if apple customer care can find out where it was purchased and get a reciept for me? The person who is selling it seems pretty educated


You've already been warned that it's likely stolen.

Apple will not help you get the receipt.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

iMacUser23 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. He sent me a pic with the serial, i checked it and it said please validate date to find warranty abd something about a reciept? Should i go ahead and purchase it? I wonder if apple customer care can find out where it was purchased and get a reciept for me? The person who is selling it seems pretty educated


Apple has nothing to do with the purchase receipt, they cannot get it from the reseller who sold it (nor are they willing to try) so your warranty is going to run from date of manufacture since you don't have a proof of purchase.

If it was bought online through Apple, the seller would have email copies of the receipt.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Purchase what? An iPad you haven't seen in person, with a receipt that doesn't exist? Sure, might be legit, but anybody can find a picture of a valid serial number on the internet--or take a picture of one in a store.

So far, nothing about this inspires confidence. Ask yourself why the person is willing to take a loss of this expensive consumer item. Because they "won it" when you are aware that this is a very common scam? 

It's possible that it's legit but the advice is to move on before you learn an expensive lesson, which is the more likely result.




iMacUser23 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. He sent me a pic with the serial, i checked it and it said please validate date to find warranty abd something about a reciept? Should i go ahead and purchase it? I wonder if apple customer care can find out where it was purchased and get a reciept for me? The person who is selling it seems pretty educated


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

iMacUser23 said:


> The person who is selling it seems pretty educated


Not to jump on you, but, why would you (do we) think a scammer is uneducated? The person who gets scammed is usually the one who gets the education from the experience. The scammer is hoping you think you're smarter than they are, and hoping your greed is greater than your smarts. That's how scams work.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

This is why I only buy and sell Mac stuff on ehMac from people who have a profile on this board. 

The joy a penny saved does not last long. But bitterness of a bad deal can endure.


----------



## iMacUser23 (Jun 6, 2012)

HowEver said:


> With no receipt, you take the large chance that the item is stolen. Apple may service it, but there is no guarantee and you may not be able to obtain Applecare for further service.
> 
> Caveat emptor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Well I will be meeting this person in person, he had no problem giving his number and home address. I never said that I would be sending money online or anything. Anyways, that's just what I came here for, for opinions, appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## iMacUser23 (Jun 6, 2012)

fellfromtree said:


> Not to jump on you, but, why would you (do we) think a scammer is uneducated? The person who gets scammed is usually the one who gets the education from the experience. The scammer is hoping you think you're smarter than they are, and hoping your greed is greater than your smarts. That's how scams work.


Hello,
What I meant by that was, he is not some teen bopper loser trying to scam you. He gave me his house address, name and phone number. I do a bit of facebook check before meeting people to make sure they seem mature enough to do serious sales. He is a medical doctor in his last year of school.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iMacUser23 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Well I will be meeting this person in person, he had no problem giving his number and home address. I never said that I would be sending money online or anything. Anyways, that's just what I came here for, for opinions, appreciate your thoughts.


Excellent, that's the way to go for sure. Buying it in person with a chance to test out the product is exactly what you want. At that point the "I won it" may just be a convenient story if the person doesn't want to say why they are selling it, but it doesn't really matter any more, and could be true also. Also checking out the person is always good. Hope it all works out.


----------



## Admant (Jun 9, 2003)

Like this one:

16GB WIFI + 4G Black Apple iPad 3rd Generation, BRAND NEW SEALED - Mississauga / Peel Region Computers For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.

If you just had it delivered why not return it for a refund?

Translation stolen, or it was purchased with a stolen credit card.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Paul82 said:


> While I would be cautious that it might be stolen I would also like to point out that iPads have become a VERY popular prize for draws...


Also, many car dealerships have given free iPads with the purchase of a car.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Free iPads, either with another purchase or by punching 3 monkeys, usually are one generation old. I highly doubt you can get an iPad 3 this way.

Oh and frankly, I don't understand people willing to shave like 30 dollars for the joy of having :
- To ride to the seller's place
- To buy something without a receipt
- To have to worry about your warranty every time the screen turns black unexpectedly
- To forfeit the joy of tearing down the shrinkwrap


----------



## Admant (Jun 9, 2003)

I sent an email to one ad in Kijiji, this was the reply. I asked for a phone number, guess what no answer. 

-------//--


Hi,

I apologize for the delayed response and I know that you have many choices on Kijiji and I appreciate that you contacted me. It is still available for sale, if you want to buy it, price as stated in the ad $515. I want to let you know that are available for sale, 2 pieces of iPad 3rd Generation Tablet, including the below extra accessories for each:

NEW! iPad Camera Connection Kit,
NEW! Apple TV,
NEW! Apple Digital AV Adapter,
NEW! iPad 2 Dock,
NEW! Additional iPad 10W USB Power Adapter,
NEW! Apple VGA Adapter,
NEW! Apple Wireless Keyboard.

From the beginning, I must inform you that I live in City of Whitehorse, YT and from here will be delivered to you. The delivery will take 1 to 3 days depending on your location and it’s not a problem because I can do it at no cost for you.

If you are still interested, to purchase, please contact me back, and I will tell you more about how we can forward with this deal.

Greetings,


Michelle L. Pidhirney


----------



## Admant (Jun 9, 2003)

Going to the Apple store tomorrow to buy one.


----------



## Admant (Jun 9, 2003)

And the reply. 

Hi,

I am glad to hear that you are interested to buy my tablet. Here is how I want to go about delivery and payment for the tablet which will be through Amazon Finance Payments and will also give you the possibility to inspect the tablet before I receive the payment for it.

You will send the funds to Amazon Finance Payments before you will receive the tablet and they will insure your money until you receive the tablet in good condition. You will be given a 5 days inspection period from the day you receive the tablet at home. In this time you can check, test and inspect the tablet. If you decide to keep the tablet, then you will have to authorize Amazon Finance Payments to release the funds to me, and the transaction is complete. If by any reason (the tablet has any hidden damages or is not like I describe it) you can reject the transaction. In this case, you will be able to send the tablet back through the same shipping company and ask to Amazon Finance Payments to refund you totally the funds.

If you wish to purchase it and agree to Amazon Finance Payments terms, please provide me your full name, full shipping address and phone number so I can initiate the transaction through Amazon Finance Payments with no further obligation to buy it or fees. Amazon Finance Payments will contact you by email to explain the entire procedure and notified regarding the transaction terms (shipping and payment), and security measures.

I look forward to end this transaction with you.

Greetings,


Michelle L. Pidhirney


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ScamBaiting at it's finest - Fighting 419 Email Scammers - Nigerian Fraudsters

419 Eater - The largest scambaiting community on the planet!

I don't recommend scambaiting, but if you want to find out how these criminals make millions, and what some people do in response, these sites are useful.

Here is the most famous scam response of all time, *p-p-p-powerboo*k:

The Powerbook Prank: He wanted a Powerbook. We gave him a P-P-P-Powerbook!


----------



## iMacUser23 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I the person was willing to meet up 10 km from my house and not in whitehorse


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

i'm hoping you bought the ipad and the deal was not a scam.. what you didn't mention though.. how much cheaper was the ipad?? was it worth buying it from him/her rather than getting one from the apple store, or a retailer?


----------

